# Colubrids > Hognose >  I think I killed my hognose...

## GregBennett

These guys are such actors and a blast to work with. I opened the tub and he played right away.

----------

_zackw419_ (07-06-2010)

----------


## CeLLLLL

oh phew.. thought it was real.. haha thats cute

----------


## Lolo76

LOL... Great photos!  :Good Job:  My hoggie has yet to do that, and I so want to see it! She's way too mellow for playing dead, although she has been rather pissy lately.  :Cool:

----------


## GoingPostal

Lol, somebody on my state herp list found an "injured" hog that was playing possum, their description was upside down with it's mouth open.  So it definitely works on people.

----------


## Ballpython234

That is a nice anaconda hognose.

----------


## cinderbird

I love the tongue when you poke him. Haha, these guys are so funny.

----------


## elbee

Aww too cute! Mine will hood, but she has never played dead. She is too chill for that, and she never did it as a baby either. I think it is so cute though! I wish she would just so I could say "aww, I know better silly snake, but you sure are cute!"

----------

